# Hi (Social relations)



## FARES (Dec 10, 2016)

hello

i have question for you gays

1- ِAre you marred ? tell us about your live with lg ?

ooooh I want to marry ? but i am worry about this idea .


----------



## FARES (Dec 10, 2016)

i can not join Facebook or telegram ?


----------

